# Woo Woo Bar-b-que Sauce



## rugbywaz (Aug 1, 2012)

This one went over great on a pulled pork crowd I just cooked for a few weeks back......all gone and they asked for more.

Woo Woo Sauce

1 Bottle Bar-B- Que Sauce (Sweet Baby Rays - big bottle)

1 cup white vineger

1 jar preserves (peach, tangeriene, marmalade, whatever totes your boat)

1 can of chipotle pepers (2-3 pepper and sauce) add two if you like hot hot.

Mix everything together, simmer for 20-30 minutes.

Add a large can of crushed pinapple.........I add at very end to preserve the sweetness.

1-2 cans of manderine oranges......juice and all - i decide on one or two based on taste

Cook it longer and that melds in to a greater degree.

Let it cool and put in fridge.....flavor begins to develop.

Blend it up to get rid of pieces or just leave chunky........

I like it both ways.........

Quick, easy, and for all the folk that like heat; this hits you with a nice ting late with no long term burn.

Enjoy.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kind of like a sweet'n'sour sauce.  Add some whiskey and you'd have Whiskey sours and you could baste yourself!  Wait... i've done that before, haven't I?  I'd better shut up, huh?? lol!

All kidding aside, it sounds really great!


----------



## papagrizz (Aug 2, 2012)

rugbywaz said:


> This one went over great on a pulled pork crowd I just cooked for a few weeks back......all gone and they asked for more.
> 
> Woo Woo Sauce
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this...I love trying new stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













> Kind of like a sweet'n'sour sauce.  Add some whiskey and you'd have Whiskey sours and you could baste yourself!  Wait... i've done that before, haven't I?  I'd better shut up, huh?? lol!
> 
> All kidding aside, it sounds really great


Basting the meat and self just seem to go together...


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, will copy to my evernotes file and give this a try .


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dewetha (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for sharing. filed away!


----------

